# Get a Fender Stratocaster for $89.00



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

What kind of BS is this now?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Website says "Our shipments are spread all over the world. "


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

China BS maybe??

wtf??


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

A guy could have some fun on kijiji with this. 
'Ha, you want thousands and I can get a new one on heutlin for under $100, with free shipping'.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

jb welder said:


> A guy could have some fun on kijiji with this.
> 'Ha, you want thousands and I can get a new one on heutlin for under $100, with free shipping'.


Mark and Andrew would have to give me a discount then!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I wonder if there are 89 of us willing to chip in a buck to see what we get. I would....seriously.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll donate a toonie...I have the curiosity of two "normal" people.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

CathodeRay said:


> Website says "Our shipments are spread all over the world. "


Sounds like my ex wife.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

There was a tear down of a china mail order strat about 7 years ago by GC management. Thread should be somewhere.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> I wonder if there are 89 of us willing to chip in a buck to see what we get. I would....seriously.





Distortion said:


> There was a tear down of a china mail order strat about 7 years ago by GC management. Thread should be somewhere.


Chinese Strat Teardown


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I just ran into this same site again, this time under Nbuybox.com
Another "24 hour flash sale". same site, same everything. WTF?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Whack-a-mole?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

s


1SweetRide said:


> Whack-a-mole?


there goes my dreams of getting a Taylor 324CE Koa for $89.00


----------



## Doug_M (Apr 29, 2019)

It’s clearly a scam. There thousands of sites aimed at specific markets where typical items are hundreds or thousands of dollars but these stores have them for dirt cheap. The scam is simple. You send payment and receive nothing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

This was posted at the acoustic guitar forum with the OP actually asking if it was legit!

Guitars


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

colchar said:


> This was posted at the acoustic guitar forum with the OP actually asking if it was legit!
> 
> Guitars


Has anyone actually order one ?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I checked the site out. All sorts of nice stuff for less than $100. Absolutely has to be a scam. I just can’t wrap my head around how they can get away with it. The $ has to go somewhere and must be able to be tracked.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> I checked the site out. All sorts of nice stuff for less than $100. Absolutely has to be a scam. I just can’t wrap my head around how they can get away with it. The $ has to go somewhere and must be able to be tracked.



It will go to China and is thus unrecoverable. Read the terms & conditions, return policy, etc. The English is terrible, which is a sure sign the money ends up in China.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> I checked the site out. All sorts of nice stuff for less than $100. Absolutely has to be a scam. I just can’t wrap my head around how they can get away with it. The $ has to go somewhere and must be able to be tracked.



China, or somewhere of that like. No getting it back or any legal repercussions. 

It's a scam, anyone who thinks they can get a $3000 guitar for $89 is a fool, and you know the saying about a fool and his money.

Even the fakers can't make a RIP off and sell it for $89.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Here they go again.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Maybe the owner's a Nigerian Prince?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Maybe the owner's a Nigerian Prince?


If he wasn’t before he is now. 10,000 suckers x $89 will buy more than a few wives.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I see different versions of this ad on Facebook all day. always a different company name


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

"Only Today" and yet the adds are going on all the time. What surprises me is they are using pay-pal now. Are scammers destined to take over the world?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> "Only Today" and yet the adds are going on all the time. What surprises me is they are using pay-pal now. Are scammers destined to take over the world?


Yes, they reproduce faster than us.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

An on-again-off-again student of mine fell for an ad like that. He eventually received a Strat shaped ornament worth a fraction of the money he sent. He was embarrassed to admit it to me but he had previously told me he had his eyes on a nice Strat.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Mooh said:


> An on-again-off-again student of mine fell for an ad like that. He eventually received a Strat shaped ornament worth a fraction of the money he sent. He was embarrassed to admit it to me but he had previously told me he had his eyes on a nice Strat.


that sucks. Is he still your student? Did he ever get a better guitar?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> that sucks. Is he still your student? Did he ever get a better guitar?


Not yet.

Off again now, but struggles with maintaining employment, dealing with substance abuse and various disorders, impedes his ability to cope. When he calls, I accommodate him, believing that I have a moral duty to support and provide for everyone as equitably as possible. Barring something calamitous, he’ll return...I have faith.


----------

